# Cure for Floppy Outriggers Fishing Tip # 272



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto" class=MsoNormal align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 20pt">FISHING TIP # 272<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>[/B]<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto" class=MsoNormal align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 20pt">CURE FOR FLOPPY OURIGGERS<o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 10.5pt">
<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 18pt">Ever notice your outrigger poles whipping while they are topped for running in choppy water? This can be a real problem with light duty slide together outriggers. Here is an easy way to minimize this problem. [/B]<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 18pt"><o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 18pt">Make up a short lanyard of Parachute cord with a snap swivel on each end. The length of the lanyard should be a little less than the distance between the outrigger bases. Snap the snaps around the rigger halyards above the pins and raise the pins about ¾ up the poles. This drastically reduces the poles motion, relieving stress on the poles, mounts and gunwales.[/B]<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 18pt"><o></o>[/B]


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

I was thinking Viagra...LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:doh


----------



## bottomfisher01 (May 28, 2008)

> *Brad K (11/5/2008)*I was thinking Viagra...LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:doh


Now that is funny! :bowdown:bowdown


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I can't afford Viagra so I use Spray Starch or a popsicle stick and duct tape.


----------



## bottomfisher01 (May 28, 2008)

> *captken (11/6/2008)*I can't afford Viagra so I use Spray Starch or a popsicle stick and duct tape.


Now that is even funnier!!:bowdown:clap


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Capt. Ken,

I know this isn't the direction you wanted this thread to go...But, I'm glad it did, I needed a laugh this afternoon

Thank you


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Get her torub some "polishing agent" on it!!!!:letsparty


----------



## netboy (Aug 28, 2008)

> *captken (11/6/2008)*I can't afford Viagra so I use Spray Starch or a popsicle stick and duct tape.




Yet another ingenious use for duct tape!



LOL


----------

